# Like Video?



## Morrus (Mar 29, 2011)

You may remember from WotBS that we are quite fond of the video trailer approach.  And so we're doing one for ZEITGEIST, too!  These are great for showing to your players and really help to draw them in.

Here are a few very small sneak peaks at some brief animation concepts - these are not final pieces, they're just concepts which may well make it into the final trailer.  They're just presented here for fun.  And to show you that we really do do awesome stuff that no other RPG company does!

Below is a ZIP file  - it's big at 10.6MB - containing four very short animation concepts.  Three are animated 3D map camera movement, and one is an art piece you may have seen before given a bit of zing.  There are a few new techniques this time round that weren't in the WotBS trailer - the ability to render a map in 3D, with contours and height.  You'll see the best example of that in the [unfinished and undetailed] "Fort" animation, as the camera pans across a 3D version of one of the game maps.  If you imagine these with more detail, cloud layers, movement on the map itself, etc., you'll get the idea.


----------



## Colmarr (Apr 11, 2011)

I love the idea!

The "cannon lady" is my pick of the four. I love the movement in it, although the fluttering-but-not-fluttering hair looks a little odd.

I'm not a huge fan of the fort video, probably because I'm not sure what it's meant to show. I suspect I'll be much more of a fun once it is no longer "[unfinished and undetailed]" 

The "world on a gear" videos are pretty cool, but strike me as more of an end sequence for another video than a stand alone video themselves.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 11, 2011)

Colmarr said:


> The "world on a gear" videos are pretty cool, but strike me as more of an end sequence for another video than a stand alone video themselves.




None of them are standalone - they're all part of the trailer.


----------



## Colmarr (Apr 11, 2011)

Cool.

And simultaneously not cool becuause that implies the campaign launch is not as close as I had hoped


----------



## Morrus (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh, I think the launch is going to be before the trailer.  Somewhat unintuitive, I know, but the trailer takes a long time to make.


----------



## steeldragons (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice. 

I look forward to seeing more clips and the complete trailer. I concur the "world on a gear" imagery is a cool concept (but slowing down the spinning might be advisable to allow viewers to get a better chance to read some of the place names. Obviously, as you said, not a "finished" product, but definitely a cool concept to keep/repeat throughout the trailer).

It's a very evocative world/setting. Great themes, distinctly individually interesting nations, complex plots.

Best of luck with it all.
--Steel Dragons


----------

